# Thanks for the help. All fixed and running



## polarlys (Apr 15, 2010)

Several weeks ago I posted comments regarding a problem I was having with my Gravely Pro 20 4wheeler. I had just had the PTO clutch replaced and was having difficulty attaching the PTO linkage. I was afraid I would break something internal if I applied too much pressure. Anyhow, thanks for the comments and suggestions. I finally ( last weekend) decided I was either going to fix it or break it. So back to work with a long prybar. I simply didn't realize just how much pressure is on the PTO internal spring. So, with some effort, I was able to disengage the clutch ( using the prybar) and connect the shift linkage. 

So now all is good. Tractor running nicely and the PTO disengages as it should.
Thanks for the support and comments. Now to look for an old gravely walk behind to play with. 

Thanks all,

Roger in NJ Bye


----------

